# longer camelback tube?



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Do they make these?


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

I've never seen one but you should be able to go to lowes or Home Depot and pick up some clear pvc hose that might work


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

https://www.austinkayak.com/product...-k-5a00stEcefMRMFwtSn3AvKMANQ8JFBCBoCv8Tw_wcB


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

They do not make one, but you can buy an extra tube, along with the special attachment to connect the new one and old one, thus resulting in a longer tube.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

If you add their filter it will give you about three extra inches


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I noticed that the tube that came with my new Mule NV was about three or four inches +/- shorter than the insulated hose that they sell separately. The belly strap also seems shorter than those of the past.


----------



## MikeR91 (Aug 6, 2014)

lardo5150 said:


> They do not make one, but you can buy an extra tube, along with the special attachment to connect the new one and old one, thus resulting in a longer tube.


I did this. I bought a replacement hose and set of their quick connects, and made an extension hose. Worked fine.


----------

